# Trouble Removing Bits From Hitachi M12VE



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello

I got the M12ve a few months ago. I only really started to use it in the last few days and will need it in the coming weeks. It seems to be a good router and I'm pleased with it so far except - the bits are so hard to get out. It's like they are welded into it. I spent 20 min yesterday removing one and i had to beat it loose with a hammer, forgive me I know its wrong but it worked.
Anyone have the same problem or maybe some suggestions?

Thanks.
Adrian


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

osioradain said:


> Hello
> 
> I got the M12ve a few months ago. I only really started to use it in the last few days and will need it in the coming weeks. It seems to be a good router and I'm pleased with it so far except - the bits are so hard to get out. It's like they are welded into it. I spent 20 min yesterday removing one and i had to beat it loose with a hammer, forgive me I know its wrong but it worked.
> Anyone have the same problem or maybe some suggestions?
> ...


Hi Adrian - I'm not real sure about the ve. I have the vc which is a completely different animal but mine has a self-releasing collet. The collet and collet nut are snapped together and should not be easily seperated. There is a groove around the top of the collet and a matching lip inside the collet nut.


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you very much..I think that could be it..ill let you know..


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I sometimes have to give a small tap on the side of the collet nut with the wrench to release the bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Very easy fix, just go out a buy a new router,,, LOL can't have to many routers 
and at the same time get some new router bits that fit the router.  open the box at the store b/4 you get it home and check the fit 1st.,many of the over the pond routers are setup for Metric router bits.. 

===


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That router is not very old and it likely contains a self releasing collet feature that's in most of the newer routers. When you loosen the collet you need to keep turning the nut. In about 1 1/2 turns it will seem to tighten up again. Use the wrench again to loosen it past this point and the bit will be free. The nut is attached to the collet and it pulls the collet out of the shaft when you turn it past this second tight point and the bit will be free.

Charley


----------



## junyab (Jun 16, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> That router is not very old and it likely contains a self releasing collet feature that's in most of the newer routers. When you loosen the collet you need to keep turning the nut. In about 1 1/2 turns it will seem to tighten up again. Use the wrench again to loosen it past this point and the bit will be free. The nut is attached to the collet and it pulls the collet out of the shaft when you turn it past this second tight point and the bit will be free.
> 
> Charley


+1 That was what I had thought of, and could be the problem/solution.


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Well it turns out you lads are right i didnt have the collet pushed in properly into the nut and now its fine - it tightens up before it really gets loose like it should..basically i was doing everything wrong..thanks very much for the replies ..saved me a lot of time and cursing..
thanks again


----------

